# top of software Registrierung mit falschem Namen



## paulus (9 April 2010)

Hallo Freunde,

ich habe mich bei top-of-software.de registriert, aber unter falschem Namen mit einer Wegwerfemailadresse. Post werde ich wohl nicht bekommen und eMails auch nicht, ob ich nun will oder nicht.

Kann ich mich jetzt getrost zuruecklehnen, oder muss ich mir Sorgen machen, weil ein Gericht evtl. versuchen wird, mich zu kontaktieren? 

Gruesse
Paul

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:07:43 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:02:07 ----------

Achso, noch ne Frage: Koennte ich mich weiterhin bei top-of-software.de einloggen und Software ziehen, auch ohne zu bezahlen?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (9 April 2010)

*AW: top of software Registrierung mit falschem Namen*

Ich empfehle Gehirn-kaufen.de. Da bekommt man kostengünstig ein leistungsfähiges Gehirn zu kaufen. Das ist dann schon vorprogrammiert, dass man statt dämlich zu fragen, sich erst mal in einem Forum die ganzen Sachen sucht, durchliest und auch versteht.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 April 2010)

*AW: top of software Registrierung mit falschem Namen*



paulus schrieb:


> Achso, noch ne Frage: Koennte ich mich weiterhin bei top-of-software.de einloggen und Software ziehen, auch ohne zu bezahlen?



Wir werden uns hier weigern, solche Fragen zu beantworten, die dazu geeignet sind, in offensichtlicher Weise den Forenbetreiber rechtlich zu gefährden.

Wer auf so ein Abzocker-Angebot hereingefallen ist und dann auch noch im Ernst meint, hier Ratschläge zu bekommen, wie er dieses Angebot doch kostenlos nutzen kann, ist hier fehl am Platz, oder aber ein _agent provocateur_.


----------



## Chajava (10 April 2010)

*Was tun bei Angabe einer falschen Identität?*

Alsoo..
ich hab das in den anderen Threads nicht so ganz verstanden, deswegen wollte ich nun doch mal nachfragen.
Was soll man machen, wenn man auf einer Seite, auf der ausdrücklich stand, dass es etwas kostet, eine falsche Identität angegebn hat? Ich weiß auch nicht mehr wie ich auf die Seite kam und wieso ich mich da angemeldet hab ( anscheind dachte ich mir nichts besonderes dabei.. ), aber ich hab das nochmal überprüft und vor der Anmeldung wird ausdrücklich auf die entstehenden Kosten hingewiesen.

Nach der Anmeldung hab ich dann so eine Email erhalten ( nur ein kurzer Ausschnitt ):

Um Ihren Zugang frei zu schalten, öffnen Sie bitte folgende Internetadresse:

-Link-

Jetzt nur noch Ihre Zugangsdaten

Benutzername: 
Passwort:     

eingeben und Sie haben sofort Zugang zu den Inhalten.

Ich hab weder den Link angeklickt noch mich eingeloggt, aber dann 2 Wochen später ( nachdem laut der Seite mein Widerrufsrecht erlischt.. -.- ) eine Email mit einer Rechnung bekommen.
Die haben auch meine IP Addresse, das fand ich schon sehr dubios, weil in der Rechnungsemail standen dann noch so sachen wie:

"Sollten Sie bei der Angabe Ihres Geburtsdatums "Geburtsdatum" falsche Angaben gemacht haben,

liegt ein Betrugsdelikt vor. Eine Strafanzeige behalten wir uns diesbezüglich vor.



Ihre IP-Adresse "Ip-Addresse" haben wir bei der Anmeldung

(genauer Zeitpunkt: "Datum") gespeichert. Es ist dadurch möglich über

den verwendeten Provider "Provider-Link" den Verursacher der Anmeldung zu ermitteln."

Da ich eine falsche Identität angegeben hab, hab ich auch ein falsches Geburtsdatum angegeben ( bin auch noch nicht 18 !! ) und somit würde das dann wohl auf mich zutreffen.
Hab dann auch sofort über das Kontaktformular versucht meine Anmeldung zu widerrufen, da ich ja niemals auf den Aktivierungslink geklickt habe, aber keine Antwort bekommen.

Also meine Frage hier ist nun, können die meine IP verfolgen? Und ist es okay, wenn sie einfach meine IP speichern und dann meinen Wohnort, Identität etc. ermitteln? ( Ich mein eigentlich soll das doch anonym sein? )

Und wie komme ich aus dem Vertrag wieder raus, wenn auf das Kontaktformular nicht geantwortet wird? Will auch nicht die kostenpflichtige Supporthotline anrufen, am Ende haben die dann auch noch meine Telefonnummer und somit meine Addresse..

Hoffe mir kann hier mal jmd ein paar Antworten geben, weil die meisten Threads gingen ja um versteckte Anbieter, aber bei meinem ist das versteckt ja anscheind nicht der Fall *deswegen etwas verunsichert*


----------



## dvill (10 April 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Angabe einer falschen Identität?*

Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails sind Müll. Im Internet sind zu viele Banditen unterwegs. So etwas löscht man ungelesen und alles ist gut.


----------



## wahlhesse (10 April 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Angabe einer falschen Identität?*

Wenn Du nicht einmal mehr weißt, wie Du auf die Seite gekommen bist, kannst Du auch nicht sagen, daß dort überhaupt ein Preis stand. Webseiten haben oft auch Nebeneingänge bzw. werden über Google, Spam-Mails, Links in Chats, Foren oder Communities beworben.

Der Text der Mail riecht nach einem alten Bekannten, schau mal hier:
hasimaus.de und pyjamagirls.de: Was Opfer wissen müssen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Dahinter versteckt sich der gleiche Anbieter, nur der Name der Damen wechselt bisweilen.

Ein guter Spamfilter hilft. Post wird keine kommen, auch wenn die in den Drohschreiben anderes behaupten. Natürlich werden die nicht mit Peilwagen in der Nachbarschaft nach Dir suchen oder so :scherzkeks:. Und auch die Staatsanwaltschaft Potsdam ist nicht zuständig.

Alles andere zum Thema wie man sich verhalten soll bei Online-Abzocke steht hier: Abzocke im Internet: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Kurz und gut, die Geldbörse bleibt zu, und auch Kontaktaufnahme mit den Herrschaften ist eher schädlich als nützlich.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Chajava (10 April 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Angabe einer falschen Identität?*

Danke für die Links, aber bei meiner Seite handelt es sich um top-of-software.de und somit wohl nicht um eine von diesen komischen hasimausi seiten...
Allerdings frag ich mich ganz ehrlich wieso ich mich da überhaupt angemeldet hab, denn nachdem ich die Seite mal näher angeschaut hab, war das eigentlich totaler schwachsinn ( Wer bezahlt denn um Firefox downloaden zu dürfen ? )


----------



## dvill (10 April 2010)

*AW: top of software Registrierung mit falschem Namen*

Es ist völlig egal, wie die Bande angeblich heißt. So ein Müll wird millionenfach verteilt. Erfahrungsgemäß hatte noch nie jemand ein Problem, der den Mahndrohmüll einfach beseitigt hat.


----------

